# I hate alcohol



## El Gringo (Dec 27, 2020)

Every time I drink (which is only a few times a year) I regret it. Most times I turn down alcohol because I know I’ll regret it. 

i used to have a high tolerance. 4-5 beers wouldn’t even give me a noticeable buzz. Now I feel a buzz from 1-2 drinks and 3-4 drinks can leave me feeling like shit the next day

the biggest problem with drinking isn’t the hangovers. I can deal with that. My biggest problem is that I look like shit for the next week.

Alcohol in some sense deflates your muscles, not only that but it makes me extremely hungry the next day and it seems like the only foods that satisfy me are the dirtiest foods. 

so not only does it make your muscles shrink, it causes you to get fat. On top of that it bloats my face leaving looking like I just got hit by a train. This isn’t a big binge. Just 5 or 6 drinks. Again, I rarely drink, so my tolerance is low

I feel it takes almost a week to get back to my normal body. I hate going backwards, especially wasting a week. 

I did most of my drinking from age 16-20. Usually every Friday and/or Saturday night. Then practically the day after turning 21 I stopped. (No longer fun when it’s legal). 

I haven’t had a binge in so long that “I don’t remember the last time I blacked out“ (a joke I used to make when I drank, which still works when sober). 

anyways, I wrote this because I still feel deflated and feel as if I turned 10lbs of muscle into 5lbs of fat overnight. Nothing here that probably most people here aren’t aware of. I just want to state how much I hate alcohol 

 I skipped yesterday’s workout due to being hung over. Today I’ll be doing a light weight/high rep routine to see if I can pump myself back up


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 27, 2020)

These reminders are good for me. Thanks for helping me stay sober today.


----------



## Trump (Dec 27, 2020)

I love a drink


----------



## snake (Dec 27, 2020)

I doubt your body went to hell in a hand basket over a few extra drinks. But don't hate the alcohol,  hate the discussion you made to consume it.


----------



## DOOM (Dec 27, 2020)

Pretty dramatic post for someone that only drinks a few times a year. 

Heavy flow! :32 (18):


----------



## El Gringo (Dec 27, 2020)

snake said:


> I doubt your body went to hell in a hand basket over a few extra drinks. But don't hate the alcohol,  hate the discussion you made to consume it.


Holiday celebrations with a family that loves drinking. I can’t say no every time, just 9/10 times. We all had fun and was a memorable Christmas, but damn I hate the consequences. By the middle of next week I’ll probably be my old self, but it’s just amazing how 1 bad night can change my appearance.


----------



## snake (Dec 27, 2020)

El Gringo said:


> Holiday celebrations with a family that loves drinking. I can’t say no every time, just 9/10 times. We all had fun and was a memorable Christmas, but damn I hate the consequences.


I get it brother!
Maybe give yourself credit for all the times you say no.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 27, 2020)

I tell you what man I’m on day 119 of being sober, I don’t miss it all


----------



## Big Mikey (Dec 27, 2020)

There's nothing like alcohol to make a stupid idea seem reasonable. That's why I'm a teetotaler now.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Dec 27, 2020)

Alcohol is evil.  Aside from being bad for your mental and physical health it’s is bad for society.  Look at how it affects families if someone becomes addicted to it.  I believe it also keeps society as a whole tame.  You lose your lose your sharpness, your goals  and become complacent.   I also don’t understand how alcohol can be legal but substances including PEDs and marijuana are illegal.


----------



## Ped X (Dec 27, 2020)

I'm in the same boat Gringo. It's been years since I have been 'drunk'. I'll have a beer or 2 socially once or twice a year. 
Having such a low tolerance for alcohol the last few times I've had more than 2 drinks really has me feeling it the next day.
It's a pretty easy choice for me these days. I can honestly look back on my life now that I'm coming up on 40 and can say nothing good has ever come from drinking. Never made any good decisions.
Definitely lots of bad ones. Wrecked vehicles, end up in jail, injuries, and I paid money to do that to myself.
So for me it's an easy decision these days. I think society could only improve with less alcohol and less drug restrictions. I don't think there are too many drugs worse than alcohol but that's just how I feel.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Dec 27, 2020)

Haven't drank in years!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 27, 2020)

You just need more practice


----------



## j2048b (Dec 27, 2020)

yeah i cant drink anymore either, a few beers and i feel good, a few more and im dumb...a few more than that and its bad news for a few days after.....need to cleanse that liver.....


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 27, 2020)

Dude I got drunk on vacation last week 3 times. 2 out of 3 were fine the 3rd I almost got arrested luckily I left when I did caused serious problems with the wife and cost me a few hundred bucks that were unnecessarily spent not including the price of the bar tabs. 

Now this was not my fault why shit went south but it went south due to getting drunk and that’s why I try not to drink lately I’ve gotten drunk with out doing blow but that’s a whole other conversation. 

The money you spend stupidly when drinking the hangovers the loss of gains the problems it might cause just not worth it to me anymore. Even when I was younger most my arrest sheet is due to drinking related shit that I did while drunk. 

Don’t like it anymore and will continue doing my best not to drink.


----------



## Jin (Dec 27, 2020)

Alcohol is low on my short list of fun, worthwhile drugs.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 27, 2020)

Jin said:


> Alcohol is low on my short list of fun, worthwhile drugs.



I need to find a shaman do some ayahuasca that’s on my bucket list 100% 

I wanna know what the aliens are trying to tell us maybe I’ll get a million dollar idea.


----------



## Jin (Dec 27, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> I need to find a shaman do some ayahuasca that’s on my bucket list 100%
> 
> I wanna know what the aliens are trying to tell us maybe I’ll get a million dollar idea.



If you can get your hands on Rx MAOI you can order the plants that has the DMT and just brew that in hot water along with the pills. That’s ayahuasca. 

In the jungle they use a plant based MAOI.

I don’t consider these types of experiences recreational. And you get what you need, not what you’re looking for. And sometimes what you need is not pleasant.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Dec 27, 2020)

I love to drink. I enjoy a lot about it, but the way I like to drink is the antithesis of a healthy lifestyle. 

Once the party starts, I want it to continue, every day and it ends up wrecking my health and I destroy my life.

Alcohol is probably the most dangerous drug in the planet in many ways, and it IS a drug (a chemical you put into your body to change how you feel). Compared to other drugs, alcohol is responsible for more deaths, broken homes, fights, etc than just about any other drug.

I have no moral objection to it; those are just the facts. 

I'm someone who will never be able to do it responsibly, so I don't, but I don't judge people who can.

Lifting makes it easier for me not to drink, because alcohol would be counter to my program.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 27, 2020)

Jin said:


> If you can get your hands on Rx MAOI you can order the plants that has the DMT and just brew that in hot water along with the pills. That’s ayahuasca.
> 
> In the jungle they use a plant based MAOI.
> 
> I don’t consider these types of experiences recreational. And you get what you need, not what you’re looking for. And sometimes what you need is not pleasant.



I for sure don’t want to brew and take at home Inwanna go to those camps where they look over you and make sure your ok but on the other hand your right would have to do it with the wife not sure that’s a good idea I’ll just find some DMT and smoke it lol those are on my list over my life time I tried a lot of different drugs now a days I don’t do shit besides smoke weed but I need to try this at least once something tells me I need to experience it.


----------



## Jin (Dec 27, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> I for sure don’t want to brew and take at home Inwanna go to those camps where they look over you and make sure your ok but on the other hand your right would have to do it with the wife not sure that’s a good idea I’ll just find some DMT and smoke it lol those are on my list over my life time I tried a lot of different drugs now a days I don’t do shit besides smoke weed but I need to try this at least once something tells me I need to experience it.



Your DMT experience will probably turn you into a red blood cell and you’ll go through your pulmonary system where you’ll meet cheeseburgers, chips, Fridays Servers and Newport’s that are all trying to kill you. You will come to realize you have been actively trying to kill yourself for decades. 

After your trip you’ll move to MA, live with CJ and become the healthiest, most beautiful person in the world.


Apologies to Gringo for the massive derail.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 27, 2020)

Jin said:


> Your DMT experience will probably turn you into a red blood cell and you’ll go through your pulmonary system where you’ll meet cheeseburgers, chips, Fridays Servers and Newport’s that are all trying to kill you. You will come to realize you have been actively trying to kill yourself for decades.
> 
> After your trip you’ll move to MA, live with CJ and become the healthiest, most beautiful person in the world.
> 
> ...



Hey he drives trucks and I find freight lol well make some money together. 

That would be ****ed up hallucinating a big cheeseburger smoking a Newport chasing me with a big syringe lmao


----------



## CJ (Dec 27, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Hey he drives trucks and I find freight lol well make some money together.
> 
> That would be ****ed up hallucinating a big cheeseburger smoking a Newport chasing me with a big syringe lmao



We don't squat in Jordans at my house Bobby. :32 (20):


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 27, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> We don't squat in Jordans at my house Bobby. :32 (20):



I don’t need to move in I’ll sell my house and buy one next door to you. I’ll get you some Jordan’s and we can squat at my house lmao


----------



## Roxie000 (Feb 10, 2021)

I hate it too! especially beer bec it makes me tired as it has gluten and is no good for me .. I stopped drinking months ago and I dont feel tired


----------



## BrotherIron (Feb 10, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> I need to find a shaman do some ayahuasca that’s on my bucket list 100%
> 
> I wanna know what the aliens are trying to tell us maybe I’ll get a million dollar idea.



Head to Peru.


----------



## BrotherIron (Feb 10, 2021)

Jin said:


> If you can get your hands on Rx MAOI you can order the plants that has the DMT and just brew that in hot water along with the pills. That’s ayahuasca.
> 
> In the jungle they use a plant based MAOI.
> 
> I don’t consider these types of experiences recreational. And you get what you need, not what you’re looking for. And sometimes what you need is not pleasant.



They are not recreational at all.  It's a religious experience and not always a pleasant one.  The purge is harsh and it's very real. The clarity of mind you get though... it's unreal.

If you're not ready... Just take a lot of acid or shrooms and you can gain some insight.


----------



## Deadhead (Feb 10, 2021)

I love a good whisky and a cigar


----------



## Maijah (Feb 10, 2021)

Booze is bad...mmmkay


----------



## Tiny (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm pretty sure I have some rare genetic disorder primarily found in Japan that makes it difficult for my body to process alch correctly. I just turn flush arse red and bloated after more then two drinks. Always smiling, but face is beet red, not a good look


----------



## TheSaintHCN (Feb 10, 2021)

Coke is the supreme gentleman's drug. Very helpful during a cut. 

Good on you for being sober, but alcohol's a terrible drug for your physique, and there are much better options you can use once you grow tired of sobriety.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Feb 10, 2021)

TheSaintHCN said:


> Coke is the supreme gentleman's drug. Very helpful during a cut.
> 
> Good on you for being sober, but alcohol's a terrible drug for your physique, and there are much better options you can use once you grow tired of sobriety.


Oh yes I remember from Pumping Iron, when Arnold was snorting lines of a hookers arse hole.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 10, 2021)

TheSaintHCN said:


> Coke is the supreme gentleman's drug. Very helpful during a cut.
> 
> Good on you for being sober, but alcohol's a terrible drug for your physique, and there are much better options you can use once you grow tired of sobriety.



Nice first post!  Way to contribute!


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Feb 10, 2021)

I used to drink like a fish and felt like shit all the time.  As a result, I can relate to hating alcohol to the point where even a beer or two seems to bloat me up these days.  The good news is I can literally count the number of alcoholic drinks I have in a year on one hand these days.  

The most I drank in recent years was in early 2018 when I lost a huge contract job (over six figures for one place).  I literally went to a bar and got hammered for the first time in 11 years at that point.  That was the ONLY year since October, 2007 where I could NOT count the number of drinks for the year on one hand.  Hell, the number of drinks in that one afternoon exceeded the number of fingers on BOTH hands...  I felt so bad the next day, that I went back to my non drinking ways!


----------



## Jin (Feb 10, 2021)

Alcohol is a shitty drug.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 10, 2021)

Gave up drinking from jan1st- Feb 5th. Drank 3 days ago... still hungover


----------



## white ape (Feb 12, 2021)

I used to love drinking. As I got older I made worse and worse mistakes. If I went a few days without drinking I would notice severe depression once I started drinking again. Hit as close to rock bottom as I ever want to on Dec 15th. Have not drank since and do not miss it. Doing 2021 with no booze and then will reevaluate. 

So yeah - I get the feeling like shit thing for a few days after drinking. Mine was more mental than physical though.


----------



## Ilovehgh (Feb 20, 2021)

I quit drinking and smoking on same day 4 months ago and I'm *SO* ****ing glad I did. I smoked for a good 25 years and drank pretty good the past 20 years so this is the longest I've ever been sober since I was a teenager. I wasn't a fall down drunk 24/7, but I did drink to excess every time I drank! I lost jobs because of drinking and relationships and I just got to the point where I wasn't happy with my actions/decisions anymore so I quit. I absolutely *LOVE* not waking up hungover anymore or constantly smoking.

 I've recently had a chest x-ray and a full blood work panel done and luckily everything is well within range so I'm very thankful for that


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 20, 2021)

I could drink a case and get up and run ten miles the next morning. But the depression and anxiety it causes always made me drink more. Perpetual cycle turned into semi functional alcoholism with bouts of non functioning including withdrawals. 

Weed just equals happy, healthy, better sex, better sleep, probably will help stave off cancer. Just makes sense.


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 20, 2021)

TheSaintHCN said:


> Coke is the supreme gentleman's drug. Very helpful during a cut.
> 
> Good on you for being sober, but alcohol's a terrible drug for your physique, and there are much better options you can use once you grow tired of sobriety.


Grizzly !!!


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 20, 2021)

Ilovehgh said:


> I quit drinking and smoking on same day 4 months ago and I'm *SO* ****ing glad I did. I smoked for a good 25 years and drank pretty good the past 20 years so this is the longest I've ever been sober since I was a teenager. I wasn't a fall down drunk 24/7, but I did drink to excess every time I drank! I lost jobs because of drinking and relationships and I just got to the point where I wasn't happy with my actions/decisions anymore so I quit. I absolutely *LOVE* not waking up hungover anymore or constantly smoking.
> 
> I've recently had a chest x-ray and a full blood work panel done and luckily everything is well within range so I'm very thankful for that


ur lucky indeed to get out unscathed


----------



## bubs (Feb 20, 2021)

I drink alcohol (scotch) every two weeks and while I don't get shit-housed I still end up having fascinating conversations with myself when it comes to dietary choices that if completely sober I would find appalling, which I do AFTER the fact when I crawl into bed hating myself for it a few hours later.

What's that? Eat 1,000 calories of those salted caramel peanuts? Sure, no problem! 

Oh, I should consume an entire tub of hummus with flatbread? Nah... I better not.

_inebriated brain:_ But it's whole grain bread... 

Yeah, you're right! It could be worse... it could be white bread! Let's gooo!

I oughta only have a few handfuls of these chips.

_inebriated brain:_ Lentil chips, it's made from legumes... and what are legumes? A Plant... It's a health food... just shut up and eat the whole bag!

You know what? You have a point...  NOM NOM NOM!!!

Humans... we're strange creatures.


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 20, 2021)

white ape said:


> I used to love drinking. As I got older I made worse and worse mistakes. If I went a few days without drinking I would notice severe depression once I started drinking again. Hit as close to rock bottom as I ever want to on Dec 15th. Have not drank since and do not miss it. Doing 2021 with no booze and then will reevaluate.
> 
> So yeah - I get the feeling like shit thing for a few days after drinking. Mine was more mental than physical though.


Two months sober is great


----------



## MS1605 (Feb 20, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> I could drink a case and get up and run ten miles the next morning. But the depression and anxiety it causes always made me drink more. Perpetual cycle turned into semi functional alcoholism with bouts of non functioning including withdrawals.



This is 100% me. I can be on the top of my game the next day after drinking a bottle tequila the night before I'm just a (more) Depressed mess inside my head. I know it's NOTHING compared to being sober but I have managed to give myself only 2 days a month to consume booze. I really should try and go completely sober now that I'm in my mid 30s and staying lean seems to be getting harder and harder.


----------



## david1992 (Mar 2, 2021)

Hey! I know what you mean. At all the holidays I am the only one who buys water. Some people make fun of me, but I know that any kind of alcohol would make me sick, so I don't risk it.


----------



## Grinch (Mar 6, 2021)

Alcohol is a cruel mistress. Very deceptive and things can snowball fast. Sobriety is hard in the sense that everything you drowned out comes back to the surface. It's never pretty but, long term it only makes you stronger. Most of the people from my past are still doing the same shit they've been doing for 20 years. Same bars, same gossip,  same drama, nothing changes. Their lives seem to come to a standstill. I didnt want that and still dont and that fear of stagnation keeps me dry and moving forward. 
I think everyone has vices and we all have our own forms of escapism.  I wouldnt trust someone who claims they dont have a vice. The question is,  what is the vice and is it worth keeping ? 
My dick still smells like old hamburger....the kind that's green and has a thick film of slime on it. It even has the same greasy sheen that shimmers and dances in the light. My rotten tiny dancer.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 6, 2021)

The question for me when it came to drinking was am I going to just have a couple drinks and kick back watching other folks get shitty, or am I going to keep up with the other folks and get shitty. Most often I opted for the former. Being around people drinking while not indulging much yourself is a surefire way of realizing why you decided not to drink much in the first place. I totally get the OP statement about feeling deflated after a drinking session, been in that boat.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Mar 8, 2021)

Speaking of alcohol, I just realized that a couple of days ago marks 4 years since I got sober again. 4 years no alcohol (or other drugs, gear aside) and no cigarettes.


----------



## Ortiz7983 (Apr 11, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> Speaking of alcohol, I just realized that a couple of days ago marks 4 years since I got sober again. 4 years no alcohol (or other drugs, gear aside) and no cigarettes.



Nice. Congrats.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 11, 2021)

Read a study last night showing ethanol (alcohol) causes muscle degradation due to the toxicity of ethanol itself, instead of the cause being nutritional and vitamin deficiencies.

Things like ethanol causing a decrease in glucose uptake in skeletal tissue and blocking CoA were listed.


----------



## Ortiz7983 (Apr 11, 2021)

I do miss some beers. I’ll probably have 2-3 every 2 weeks when I get to my weight goal.


----------

